# Best climate for a city...



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Post your opinion according to what you know or want to know.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love the climate of my city but our winter generally isnt very cold ( of course is a tropical city )

The lowest temperature registered was 3 C. I want -10 C and snow !!:banana:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Tropical - Natal, Brazil / Max: *35 ° C (95 ° F)* - Low: *14 ° C (57 ° F)*
Subtropical - Curitiba, Brazil / Max: *30 ° C (86 ° F)* - Low: *-9 ° C (15 ° F)*
Tropical Mountain - Campos do Jordao, Brazil / Max: *28 ° C (82 ° F)* - Low: *-12 ° C (10 ° F)*
Temperate Mountain - São Joaquim, Brazil / Max: *26 ° C (78 ° F)* - Low: *-18 ° C (-1 ° F)*
Continental - Nashville, USA / Max: *32 ° C (88 ° F)* - Low: *-19 ° C (-3 ° F)*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I think a city with a perfect Humid Continental climate is good. Four distinct seasons, snowy and cold in winter, mild and blossomy in Spring, hot and sunny in Summer, and beautiful fall colors in Autumn.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Tropical - Natal, Brazil / Max: *35 ° C (95 ° F)* - Low: *18 ° C (64 ° F)*
> Subtropical - Curitiba, Brazil / Max: *30 ° C (86 ° F)* - Low: *-4 ° C (24 ° F)*
> Tropical Mountain - Campos do Jordao, Brazil / Max: *28 ° C (82 ° F)* - Low: *-7 ° C (19 ° F)*
> Temperate Mountain - São Joaquim, Brazil / Max: *26 ° C (78 ° F)* - Low: *-18 ° C (-1 ° F)*
> Continental - Nashville, USA / Max: *32 ° C (88 ° F)* - Low: *-19 ° C (-3 ° F)*


Nashville is actually Humid Subtropical and our average low in January is around 33F (1C) and our average high is 52F (11C).


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

a climate with temperatures never or rarely exceed above 30'celsius and rarely drop below 10'celsius.... many cities in Australia and NZ will qualify...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Nashville is actually Humid Subtropical and our average low in January is around 33F (1C) and our average high is 52F (11C).


I posted in accordance with the minimum and maximum absolute historically. Thanks for the correction on the climate classification. kay:


----------



## NotTarts (Jan 24, 2012)

CarltonHill said:


> a climate with temperatures never or rarely exceed above 30'celsius and rarely drop below 10'celsius.... many cities in Australia and NZ will qualify...


Sydney's climate isn't bad. We have distinct seasons but it never really gets too hot or too cold, and sunshine is pretty constant throughout the year.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

NotTarts said:


> Sydney's climate isn't bad. We have distinct seasons but it never really gets too hot or too cold, and sunshine is pretty constant throughout the year.


+1  Sydney's climate is perfect for people who have respiratory problems like being asthmatic (like me).... definitely one of the healthiest cities...


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

The best climate of any city in the world is St Petersburg, Russia.

The worst climate of any city in the world is Singapore by far.

Just for me personally however. It's pretty obvious the cities that are best for humans are Paris, London, Dublin etc.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

My ideal temperatures:

Spring: 18C
Summer: 35C
Fall: 10C
Winter: -5C

4 distinct seasons is wonderful and you get the added bonus of the winter frost killing off parasites and disease. It's healthier for both crops and people.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NotTarts said:


> Sydney's climate isn't bad. We have *distinct seasons* but it never really gets too hot or too cold, and sunshine is pretty constant throughout the year.


I don't think anywhere in Australia has 4 distinct seasons with the possible exception of Tasmania. You have a hot to blisteringly hot summer and then another season that's a little cooler. There's no real autumn and no winter what so ever. :|


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

The climate of my city:










For me problably the best in the world! It's never getting boring here, especially spring with all those severe thunderstorms!


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe the mediterranean climate is better for humans. You have the four seasons and in most places with this climate the temperature are not that extreme wether is hot or cold.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

A continental climate with wide range of temps and more snow than rain.

Salt Lake CIty is a good example.

Desert climates without sand in the air is good as well (Tucson for instance)


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

MY HOMETOWN! Best weather on Earth that I've ever experience! If you want a colder version of this you can go to San Francisco


----------



## Jayplay (Dec 8, 2007)

I think the most important choice to made for this question is about the winterseason. I think most summers are hot, or people want at least above 20C and i think also above 25C, so that is still warm. Winters however, vary more than summers around the globe. When I see the diagram of Sydney i think: wow its very warm in that winter. I don't know if i would like it to be warm all year round and have no real seasons. I like the snow in winter, and the special feeling it gives when traditional celebrations like Christmas are accompanied by snow and cold. However, with regard to my health and energy level, and love for the sun, I have to say that I do like it when it's warm outside. All the outside activities, the fun you have. I also do not like all day rain like Seattle has (i think). SO, in the end, I suppose a warm climate is nicer, but than i just want to have the option of seasons to run away to


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

isaidso said:


> I don't think anywhere in Australia has 4 distinct seasons with the possible exception of Tasmania. You have a hot to blisteringly hot summer and then another season that's a little cooler. There's no real autumn and no winter what so ever. :|


It mightn't snow, but you certainly know when you're in winter, when you're in summer, etc. We don't need to wake up to a back yard covered in white stuff to tell us 'hey, it's winter'.

It's more noticeable the further south you go. Melbourne, to me, has a perfect climate.

All has to do with what you're used to, and your body is accustomed to. Asians (particularly S.E Asians) have no problem with our climate, as it's similar to theirs, though perhaps not as humid. I think of 16c days, and to me, that's fairly cold, but you being Canadian would laugh at the thought of 16c being cold.


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

agliati2005 said:


> Maybe the mediterranean climate is better for humans. You have the four seasons and in most places with this climate the temperature are not that extreme wether is hot or cold.


Mediterranean climates get pretty hot - Oceanic climates like London and Paris are better for humans - never too hot, never too cold, enough rain, but not too much rain, perfect for crops ect.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City or Bogotá high valley climates for me are perfect, we don't have all the seasons (in Mexico City we have snow in almost all the mountains surrounding the city and more in winter at just 30 km from the city) because our climate is always between 25°C and -5°C. Mexico City is just a little bit hotter the maximum we have had is 32°C and the extreme minimum -10°C and in Bogotá the maximum has been 28°C and the minimum -7°C.


----------



## scraper123 (Jan 4, 2012)

IMHO This thread makes sense only in the case of:
1 gardeners who envision themselves living in a suburb house with a specific type of garden
2 people with health conditions affected by humidity, smog, sand in the air 

Other than that the real question is wether a city has recreational features like:
- a snowy mountain near a pefectly warm city
- clean bitches by the ocean
- well maintained public parks etc.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

best climate you can think of got the greek islands, ok a city, I would go for Melbourne.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Medellín Colombia: Spring the whole year!*

Medellín's weather at times is more characteristic of a humid subtropical climate than that of a tropical climate. The city's average annual temperature is 22 °C (72 °F), and because of its proximity to the equator, its temperature is constant year round, with minimal temperature variations. Temperatures range from 15 to 30 °C (59 to 86 °F). Because of the pleasant springlike climate all year, Medellín is known as “La Ciudad de la Eterna Primavera” or “City of the Eternal Spring”. However, as the city is located in a valley and many of its districts are on slopes, temperatures can be slightly cooler on the surrounding mountains.


----------



## mirrorcle (Jan 26, 2010)

isaidso said:


> I don't think anywhere in Australia has 4 distinct seasons with the possible exception of Tasmania. You have a hot to blisteringly hot summer and then another season that's a little cooler. There's no real autumn and no winter what so ever. :|


canberra can be very cold during winter with max -10C


----------



## anko (Feb 5, 2012)

Aaronj09 said:


> The best climate of any city in the world is St Petersburg, Russia.


I agree with you. You can have four seasons in the year. 
But it is sometimes difficult to breathe when the 90% of air humidity is outside


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

The perfect climate for me would be a city with quite mild winters and hot summers. Portugal, Spain, Italy and the Balkans for example would be perfect for me. Me myself life in Växjö, Sweden. The climate here isn't so funny. We have a lot rain, especially in summer and autumn  Right now we have temperatures of around -5C to -10C and some snow.


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

licenseplateman said:


> The perfect climate for me would be a city with quite mild winters and hot summers. Portugal, Spain, Italy and the Balkans for example would be perfect for me. Me myself life in Växjö, Sweden. The climate here isn't so funny. We have a lot rain, especially in summer and autumn  Right now we have temperatures of around -5C to -10C and some snow.



Dallas, TX should be a good choice for you! 

July average:
Tmax: 36 °C
Tmin: 25 °C
dew point average: 23,5 °C
precipitation: 57 mm
sunshine: 332 hours
absolute max: 47 °C
highest Tmin: 30,5 °C
lowest Tmin: 13 °C

January average:
Tmax: 14 °C
Tmin: 3 °C
dew point average: 3 °C
precipitation: 51 mm
sunshine: 184 hours
absolute max: 34 °C
highest Tmin: 23 °C
lowest Tmin: - 19 °C


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

licenseplateman said:


> Right now we have temperatures of around -5C to -10C and some snow.


Here as well. :colgate:


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

scraper123 said:


> IMHO This thread makes sense only in the case of:
> 1 gardeners who envision themselves living in a suburb house with a specific type of garden
> 2 people with health conditions affected by humidity, smog, sand in the air
> 
> ...


LOL Do you really need that?


----------



## scraper123 (Jan 4, 2012)

*iknyu*, excuse my spelling. English is a foreign language to me


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

scraper123 said:


> *iknyu*, excuse my spelling. English is a foreign language to me


Same about me, too. I just found it funny!


----------



## joshbc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Boquete, Panama*

Min, 5 C
Max, 21 C

*Cerro punta, Panama*

Min, -1 C
Max, 11 C


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Morelia, Queretaro, Oaxaca, San Cristobal De las Casas, Xalapa, Leon, Aguascalientes, Guadalajara, Mexico City, ......basically too many to name in Mexico. 

Also Medellin


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Dallas is a nice place, but from your table this is the most concerning of all:



Mr. Uncut said:


> Dallas, TX should be a good choice for you!
> 
> July average:
> Tmax: 36 °C
> ...


Maximum temps are not very informative over 23-25 degrees. Above that range, dew point is much more relevant if you want a number that closely reflects "how comfortable it is the place for the average human".

A 23 oC dew point means severe sweating and extreme discomfort from almost all people.

But I don't mind it as long as I'm in place with very strong AC running up.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

London doesn't have a bad climate but Sochi is a bit better. It's basically London with warmer summers.

Here are the averages for London.









Sochi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sochi#Climate


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's pretty difficult to beat this


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are a couple examples from Mexico










and


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

iknyu said:


> If London had more sunlight, then it would be a great weather. I don't think London has a lot of rain, it's more like drizzle. Drizzle and dark days is not fun.


Its not constant drizzle, it just hardly ever rains here (though saying that the last two summers were the wettest then coldest on record - in over 300 years). It's still the driest place in the country, and a city set in a big chalk valley - we get less rainfall than Melbourne and Tel Aviv most years. And every summer the grass dies en masse. 




















When it rains it's short and sharp, and usually _very_ localised, and infamous for getting 4 seasons in one day. In 2007 it was a hot and sunny sunbathing in north London while it actually feckin SNOWED for a short time in the south.

However, dark it is indeed - its pretty overcast alot of the time, even in summer which is a dang shame. The first hot sunny day of the year is pretty much a citywide event, people going loopy, stripping off, jumping in fountains and radios blaring everywhere. Small children come out and shriek 'mummy! mummy! what is that big glowing ball in the sky?'


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Also, there's one thing that is a huge player in crime - the temperature. Ive heard if it's something like 22 C or that optimum, crime spikes - something about our human bodies that makes us restless/ irritable/ daring? This may account for a large proportion of crime in summer, and year round in semi-tropical hot cities.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

in 2011 temperatures dropped by 18C within a couple of days at the height of summer

From this:




























to this:


















Then in October - November, we had a 30C heatwave


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

009 said:


> I think it's pretty difficult to beat this
> Medellín





009 said:


> Here are a couple examples from Mexico
> Querétaro
> Xalapa


I really prefer Mexico City or Toluca or Bogota, they a re a bit cooler.

Toluca, Mexico


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

gabrielbabb said:


> I really prefer Mexico City or Toluca or Bogota, they a re a bit cooler.
> 
> Toluca, Mexico


Meixco just has so many options for nearly perfect weather. Another place you might like which is quite mild all year round is Cuenca, Ecuador, also a beautiful little city


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

I might be going to Guadalajara, MX in May/June, does anyone know how hot it gets there during those months? I heard it is horribly hot, but I was wondering how about nights? Are they still hot?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Well spring is kind of the summer of Mexico, it is the warmest season so the temperatures get between 13°C(55°F) - 16°C(60°F) during the night and 29°C(84°F) - 32°C(89°F) during the day, so yes it is hot. But the highest temperature in Guadalajara has been 38°C(100°F.)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

mirrorcle said:


> canberra can be very cold during winter with max -10C


Is that because of altitude?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> It mightn't snow, but you certainly know when you're in winter, when you're in summer, etc. We don't need to wake up to a back yard covered in white stuff to tell us 'hey, it's winter'.
> 
> It's more noticeable the further south you go. Melbourne, to me, has a perfect climate.
> 
> All has to do with what you're used to, and your body is accustomed to. Asians (particularly S.E Asians) have no problem with our climate, as it's similar to theirs, though perhaps not as humid. I think of 16c days, and to me, that's fairly cold, but you being Canadian would laugh at the thought of 16c being cold.


Quite right. Canadians break out the shorts when it hits 16C, then again some of us go swimming at the beach when its -16C. My aunt lives in Melbourne, and she keeps going on about how it has the perfect climate for her. I asked her about Brisbane's climate, and it got rather amusing. She considers it akin to living in a blast furnace. My dad on the other hand likes it.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Brisbane isn't as hot as people make it out to be..certainly not this year anyway. It's rarely warmer than 32C, and it seems to rain every other day (it's just started again now).


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

London_2006 said:


> Brisbane isn't as hot as people make it out to be..certainly not this year anyway. It's rarely warmer than 32C, and it seems to rain every other day (it's just started again now).


Brisbane, on average, gets less rain than Sydney or Melbourne and has 1000 more 'sunshine hours' per year than Melbourne, and 500 more than Sydney. Heat isn't the killer in Brisbane, it's the humidity, something our southern counterparts don't have as much of and therein lies the difference. 

As for it raining now... it's really not uncommon after a stinking hot and humid day like today to receive a big storm. Welcome to the wet season in the subtropics, my friend!

Here's a few pics I snapped of it rolling through


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ If I were to live in Australia, I'd go for the Western or Northern coasts if given a choice. Perth looks just perfect.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I found the perfect climate; ladies and gentleman I present you with Merida, Venezuela


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

What's so perfect about the same climate 365 days a year? 95% of people I know would think it's just boring.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

I think medellin weather is way better than other Latin America City


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Has Casablance been mentioned so far?


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

gabrielbabb said:


> ^^ Well spring is kind of the summer of Mexico, it is the warmest season so the temperatures get between 13°C(55°F) - 16°C(60°F) during the night and 29°C(84°F) - 32°C(89°F) during the day, so yes it is hot. But the highest temperature in Guadalajara has been 38°C(100°F.)


Thank you!


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

BringMe said:


> I think medellin weather is way better than other Latin America City


Medellín is a little hot for me. Bogotá is better.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> What's so perfect about the same climate 365 days a year? 95% of people I know would think it's just boring.


Agree. After 4-5 months, I'd start pulling my hair out. A change of season's is good for the soul.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

most people I know enjoy warm weather

I've been travelling around to warm places for the last 4 years and I thoroughly enjoy it.

I have no desire to ever live in cold weather again


----------



## johnnypd (Oct 13, 2002)

Best climate i've experienced was sydney during australian winter - cool and brisk during the morning, but then warming up in the sunny afternoon with light breezes cooling you down. light jacket weather = perfect, and not much rain either. 

i don't mind san francisco, but the weather extemes you encounter in the course of a day can be confusing, and when the cold fronts from the pacific hit it's not particularly pleasant - lots of fog and icy blasts of air even in the summer, with a soapy, oceanic feel to them. funnily enough one of the best climates is Los Angeles during "june gloom" - somewhat similar to Sydney in winter. starts off cool in the morning, might have a light sprinkling giving way to overcast lunch, then bright sun the afternoon. idiot angelenos turn their noses up at this weather :bash:

I quite like London's climate - doesn't usually get too cold in the winter which is a plus. but the summer can be frustrating - the sun's never out for as long as you would like, and then you get 2 or 3 day periods where it gets hellishly humid and sticky. i prefer drier, more consistent heat. the overcast sky i am not that keen on - though relentlessly blue skies in Los Angeles are just as boring, and ive lived in both places.

northern france & Paris is just that bit better - slightly less windy, more consistent summers, and less precipitation. same mild, temperate weather not too far from the coast.

worst climates - continental US climates aren't great - bitter, savage winters with a shit tonne of snow, and then summers that are just too hot and humid. awful stuff.

even worse than that are tropical climates where it is both very hot and very wet, especially in places with stagnant air where there isn't enough wind to refresh the air. the creepy crawlies you get in that scenario ain't pretty either.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## joshbc (Nov 20, 2011)

brisbane is incredible.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief - or the belief held by Isaidso - Australia does experience four distinct seasons, just like everywhere else. 

We don't have "dessert climates" unless you're in the dessert, or anywhere close to it.

You just have to be situated somewhat closer to the coast to truly experience the intense Autumns and Melbourne is probably the best place to experience this in the country apart from Tasmania and some places in South Australia, particularly towns in the Adelaide Hills, including Stirling - which have some stunning Autumn foliage. Also, not all of the country is scorching in summer: Tasmania has quite mild summers. A lot of cities in the world have relentless, exhausting summers, however Australia balances this off by having relatively cool summer nights, unlike say for example New York City - where it's just humid and stifling night and day in summer.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ I am partly agree with you. I used to live in Perth, Australia in early 2000s. The weather is mostly nice. Especially during the winter where it is cold like Europe, but not snowy.
But in summer, the climate would be similar with dessert as the temperature would reach as high as 50 degree celcius, and mostly sunny. Perth or any other major Australian cities are not located in dessert, but in summer, the dessert will "come after them".


----------



## NotTarts (Jan 24, 2012)

bagus70 said:


> ^^ I am partly agree with you. I used to live in Perth, Australia in early 2000s. The weather is mostly nice. Especially during the winter where it is cold like Europe, but not snowy.
> But in summer, the climate would be similar with dessert as the temperature would reach as high as 50 degree celcius, and mostly sunny. Perth or any other major Australian cities are not located in dessert, but in summer, the dessert will "come after them".


Not really... more like 30 degrees celcius. Even in Marble Bar, WA, which is located in the middle of the desert and is one of the hottest places in Australia, the average max summer temp is 40 and the highest temperature ever recorded is 49 degrees. For 99% of the population the summer temperatures usually range between 25-30 degrees.

I think people around you might've just been exaggerating. It's not uncommon for people to say things like "It feels like 50 degrees out here!".


----------



## karnilla (May 4, 2012)

Temperate climate I think. Probably between 15 degrees celsius to 25 degrees celsius for the whole year.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

Or, perhaps, I was never fully adjusted to Australian summer back then. I wasn't alone. All of my friends who came from tropical countries mostly said that the temperature during summer was "scorching hot".


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

everlastinglove-x said:


> This is rubbish.


You don't need to go to Australia to know that there is no real winter there. I said that Australia doesn't have *4 distinct seasons* and you clearly don't. Are you really trying to convince a Canadian that you have winter? Your argument is photos of autumn foliage? Really? Where's the 2 months of -8C? :|


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the climate in my city. Oceanic Tropical









By TJ Junior at www.flickr.com


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

bagus70 said:


> ^^ I am partly agree with you. I used to live in Perth, Australia in early 2000s. The weather is mostly nice. Especially during the winter where it is cold like Europe, but not snowy.
> But in summer, the climate would be similar with dessert as the temperature would reach as high as 50 degree celcius, and mostly sunny. Perth or any other major Australian cities are not located in dessert, but in summer, the dessert will "come after them".


Well, it's true that some Australian cities do experience mild, even cool summers. I say "some" because summers in Brisbane or Darwin are definitely warm to hot (Brisbane's summers are hotter and probably more humid than NYC's summers!)
The fact is that all the major Australian cities (except for Hobart and Canberra) don't have a winter, at least for European-North American standards. For example, a winter in Perth is warmer than an April in Rome, while the month of July in Melbourne is similar to a normal Roman March. Australia is definitely not the best place to experience four seasons.
You should also consider that the areas we're talking about are really a little portion of the entire country. The vast majority of the country is a desert, and it obviously experiences a desert climate.
However, here we're talking about the "best climate"...the climate of some of the major Australian cities is mild year-round and many people would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## NotTarts (Jan 24, 2012)

Most of the major Australian cities have a ~10C difference between summer and winter temperatures. In Sydney it's 26C/16C, in Brisbane it's 30C/20C, and in Hobart it's 22C/12C. Even Canberra, which has what we in Australia would consider a 'continental' climate, only has a 16C difference with its temperatures of 28C/12C. 

So overall, it's very mild compared to the northern hemisphere, but this is the same with any southern hemisphere country (such as New Zealand, South Africa, or Chile). What people don't seem to realise is that this relatively small change feels like a huge difference to us - a day of 10-15C would be considered 'cold' where elsewhere you might just call it 'cool' or 'mild'. So saying we don't have a winter - or seasons - is ridiculous because it's entirely subjective.


----------



## endymar (Sep 19, 2010)

Dry, humidity sucks and when it's combined with heat it makes people stupid.
Seasons are good. Colourful autumn and spring, snowy winter and sunny summer with good ocean breeze. Maybe that's asking too much... as long as it's not too humid. And Atlantic coast at Southern Europe beats Mediterranean coast during summers any time.


----------



## endymar (Sep 19, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> I would much prefer 35C with low humidity than 25C with high humidity.


Totally agree, damn humidity. I know Spaniards who say that the summers in the Baltics are unbearable, North Europe never gets as hot as Spain but the humidity in The Baltics is sometimes absolutely horrible.


----------



## borealia (Oct 29, 2008)

Jayplay said:


> :|
> 
> 
> Did they also mention the HARD wind on the Canary Islands? :|



Hard wind in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria? are you sure? hno:

There is hard wind in the south island (Vecindario, Arinaga) but there isn't hard wind in north island and Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is localized in north island.

:cheers:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Do Islas Canarias get hit by tropical hurricanes that veer east instead of making their way to the Caribbean?


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

My perfect climate would be 28c high and 21c low in the summer time with around 3 days rain a month, and 21c high and 14c low in the winter with around 5 days of rain a month. Oh and no dull, grey days and around 2-5% humidity. :lol:


----------



## borealia (Oct 29, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Do Islas Canarias get hit by tropical hurricanes that veer east instead of making their way to the Caribbean?


No, never as hurricanes.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Certainly winter-like in Brisbane today. Rain all day with a high of 14C.


----------



## Mr Jorge (Jun 28, 2012)

My perfect climate is like in Cuernavaca , Mexico. It is often called the eternal spring because it's about 75 degrees year round. Nothing like living here in Vegas with extreme heat


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

Charles Darwin once said that central chilean climate is the best of the world, and im agree with the guy. 4 very clear seasons. Just a little less cold in winter would be perfect. I mean santiago is not so cold, but still under zero many mornings. winter, auttom and summer its ok. 3/4 perfect climate. Probably the city of copiapó in chile have the best climate for me, but is too desertic (i like some rain from time to time) so i think there isnt a perfect climate. but the cities with better climate for me are santiago and (more) copiapó. i like the weather in lima, but there never rains so again i like some rain from time to time (not that much, just as in santiago). probably the city of malaga in spain have a very good climate to me, but the summer is too hot. 

so i l ike, dry and mild climate.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

well, my grandmother once said my city has the best climate of the universe, and I agree :yes:


----------



## derechaconservadora (May 11, 2012)

how old was your grandmother when she said that? 100? its normal for the age say anything. US-Mex border cities dont have the better climate for 99% of humans, thats for sure.


----------

